# A little brag for my baby boy :)



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Took my baby 6.5 months to a local Open show today, we nearly didn't go, but boy am I glad we did 

He went 1st in a strong junior class, Reserve Best of Breed and Best Puppy in Breed - he then went on to take Gundog Puppy Group 3 under a different judge - it's most definitely a better tonic than any painkiller 

My gorgeous boy


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done, both of you


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done to him, he does look gorgeous (from my inexperienced eyes!):thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

woo hoo

Well done to you and him xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations  he is stunning, hes certainly growing beautiful


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done.
He certainly is gorgeous 
x


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Well done, both of you! He looks beautiful


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done. lovely looking young man x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I think he is gorgeous but then I might be more than a tad biased 

And clearly today the judges didn't think he was half bad either


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very well done....


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh WOW!! Well done, both of you, it's wonderful news! I'm sorry I've only just seen this thread though 

He is certainly a fabulous looking boy, that's a stunning photo! I'm sure this is just the first of many successes you will have with him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Fantastic! Big smile on my face now, well done you two :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow fantastic
Well done to you both :thumbup:


----------

